# Big Train Show no.1 --Some PIX of MLS Booth



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll start this adventure at the MLS booth. While it was unfortunate that Shad and Melony had to cancel at the last moment (our condolences & sympathy, kids!), Yolanda & friends managed to pull things together for the show. 










Here's Y & Tommy Meija (photographing Carla photographing the booth) at the left, while Steve Borges and John Corradini are bracketing an interested browser.










The setup of member-loaned engines & rolling stock










No white-board available this year, so the back of a poster was drafted for use as the daily member sign-in sheet.










How to stuff a wild show booth with MLS members & family. Starting at lower left; my own special photographer Carla Breitner, who rarely gets photographed! Directly behind her is Steve Borges. To their right, Jackie Starr in the red sweater, and Bob Starr behind her. Over Bob's shoulder is Jill Fearnley, behind her is Mike Reilley, and behind him is JJ (or John J, given his fancy moderators sig!) in the cowboy hat.
I believe that the blonde woman standing next to Jackie is Penny Elmassian. Behind her is ChiliCharlie, and behind him is George Schreyer in the panama hat. (No, George isn't wearing 'Groucho' eyebrows, those are flip-up sunglasses!)
In front of George is Jon Wagner, in front of him is Dwight Ennis, and seated below Dwight is Stan Cedarleaf. Marge Reilley is behind Stan and next to Dwight, and behind her is Rod Fearnley. Behind Rod is y'rs truly, videotaping everything for insurance purposes. To my left (your right!) is Nick Kelsey. Below him is John Corradini, and seated in front of him is Phil Jensen from Hartland. To the right of Phil (yes, your right) is Gracie Meija and her dad Tommy.

Several people were floating around the show that didn't make it for the shoot -- Howard MacCaulsey, Gary Armistead, Gregg Elmassian, etc. The Baxters, Dave Crocker, and Don Gage were running the Door Hollow Shortline. John McGuyver had duty at the Del Oro modules, but here's a shot Carla took of him earlier that day.










[ed - name correction]


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, 
I'd like to thank you and Carla for taking and posting all of these great pictures each year. Also, for those who do not already know Gary and Carla are the wizards behind all the great posters that fill the MLS booth each year. The trains in the booth were all provided by 3 members, John Wagner brought two Xmas Annie's to represent "before and after repainting", his beautifully scratchbulit FP45 and a detailed and weathered On30 gondola to show folks we have On30 forums. David "Bodie" Bailey brought a bashed and weathered Bachmann bobber caboose and I had brought along some trains in case we needed to fill some space. It's a good thing I did as we had alot of space on the shelves JJ built and brought. 

The MLS both is a place to display trains that the members of this website have built or modified and posted on the website, learned how to build or modify from the website or would just like to share. I don't mind bringing my trains to put in the booth but I would much rather leave them home because we have other members bringing their trains to fill the booth with. 

BTW, the "interested browser" is actually an MLSer named Mike(?) that had several TTUX cars in the modeling contest that he built. 

Steve


----------

